# Summer doldrum building



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Building seems almost non-existent in the summer. Finished up a surfster. Recognize the fancy tail :rock on: Thanks as always Stevel.

Happy fishing

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That is one clean example of bait building. Great work, MS!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Vince,

Took it down to the river this morning and had a Musky blow up on it first cast (second time this year) She missed it, but it was cool!

Happy fishing

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Beautiful Michael! I really love those bigger baits with the old school metal lips. Classic and effective rolled into one. Especially nice eyes/socket combo.


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

super clean, ideal color pattern. Great looking bait!


----------

